# Greeting People (do I need focus from my dog?)



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

My dog generally listens very well when we're out and about, getting much better with paying attention and faster responses. I've been trying to teach him to sit and wait when I stop to say hi to someone, but it's not going very well. I always try to pay attention to the dog first if a friend is approaching and ask to sit but he gets so excited that he can't focus anymore. He's gotten much better with calm greetings (no more jumping up or overexcitement), but I want him to focus on me even when I'm talking to someone. I feel like it would be rude to ignore someone so that I can make the dog sit or at least stay calmly beside me and pay attention, so I'm not really sure what to do. I am working on getting his CGC, but I need to teach him this first. So how do I teach him to focus when there's a person right there that I'm talking to? And what about when there are other dogs, too?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is your dog?

Also, we need to be careful to not be to rigid and controlling with rules and 'fun sucking' for our pups lives. What does is matter if my dog is looking around and enjoying the day while I'm talking to someone? I don't want them leaping on my friends and knocking them over, but if they are just there and enjoying the day while I'm chatting, who cares? World will keep spinning.

When we teach 'attention' and focus it goes both ways. I should be staring deep into my dogs eyes as he stares back. Or, at the least, my focus needs to be on my dog and NOT who I'm talking to.

The reason for true attention and focus is because something 'training wise' is about to happen soon. If we are just out and about walking, then we are out and about walking, and this is NOT a specific training exercise with rigid rules and parameters.

Focus/attention while meeting a person is NOT part of the CGC test, so don't even bother training for that...


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

He is 11 months. Sorry, I should have been more clear. I don't need him to stare at me with undivided attention, I don't mind if he looks around or calmly greets the person I'm talking to. What I mean by focus is him being able to listen to me when there are others around who talk to me or the dog, or who want to pet him. Like if I ask for a sit, that he listens and doesn't start whining because he can't say hi to the person immediately (he tends to do that if he knows the person). I always try to have him sit for attention from other people just so he learns not to rush up to others who simply say hi. I just want him to be calm and still responsive to me with others around.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I'm going through the same thing with Ruby (11mo), so anxious to hear if there are any training tips. I have 6 wks until CGC test. Jay feather- I've been putting her in a sit/stay then greet, practicing with people in town that look interested in approaching me. Most people want to greet and pet her before talking to me, so it's kinda frustrating. I have to use 'focus' otherwise she is eager to meet approaching people. I praise and talk to her, but I see your point about ignoring the person greeting.


----------

